# All things Ne



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to start a thread on Ne characters, Ne characteristics, just anything extroverted intuitive.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

A sudden and seemingly random epiphany regarding some unexplained or unanswered question/riddle/idea triggered by something happening in the now.


----------



## oliviaofneptune (Jun 26, 2014)

Making lists. And more lists.. and more lists.. even if I won't use them all. Sometimes I just need a brain dump because I don't want to forget all the things.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't think of anything to add at the moment. You put me on the spot. It'll come to me when I'm off doing other things.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Quantum electrodynamics - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

secondpassing said:


> Quantum electrodynamics - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, I had just thought about mentioning leaving tabs open as one expression of Ne-ishnes, not being able to close that door quite yet. And one of my tabs I could not close just yet is Quantum mechanics, from the wiki-game, it sits there waiting to perhaps be read, or at least skimmed, within the next few days, but it is possible the updates I have procrastinated will be forced on me and it will close my tabs before read.

But it is something about things like quantum-stuff that really sets it off, at time almost like a drug or something, headspinning. I think it could be that it is on the edge of the known realm, and it is above my intelligence level, so my mind tries to put in more energy, more spark, trying to understand, but also liking not understanding, as it leaves so many possibilities open when things are unknown.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

attic said:


> haha, I had just thought about mentioning leaving tabs open as one expression of Ne-ishnes, not being able to close that door quite yet. And one of my tabs I could not close just yet is Quantum mechanics, from the wiki-game, it sits there waiting to perhaps be read, or at least skimmed, within the next few days, but it is possible the updates I have procrastinated will be forced on me and it will close my tabs before reading.
> 
> But it is something about things like quantum-stuff that really sets it off, at time almost like a drug or something, headspinning. I think it could be that it is on the edge of the known realm, and it is above my intelligence level, so my mind tries to put in more energy, more spark, trying to understand, but also liking not understanding, as it leaves so many possibilities open when things are unknown.


I know right?! I'm not even a physicist, I barely know that F=MA but for some reason, I just want to know about all these abstract odd phenomena. These days it just gets easier to get into quantum mechanics without even knowing the calculations behind it. Also, the implications of quantum mechanics just go everywhere. There are rabbit holes to go down like the Many Worlds Interpretation, or just imagining tenth dimension. Shoutout to @Hexigoon and @Queen Talia for filling my head with this stuff, thanks.

How many tabs do you have open right now? I only have thirteen.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

while I was retired, I listened to Psychological Types on Youtube, and extroverted intuition sounded the most appealing to me, because it sounded appealing even it its unhealthy form. It's the cognitive function whose flaws I mind the absolute least. Introverted intuition sounded good as well, but being introverted intuitive, myself, I do sometimes tire of my own limitations, and hearing the perspective of the extroverted intuitive who might be less limited by the innate internalization of an introvert sounds really appealing.

Incidentally, the cognitive function I found least appealing was extroverted thinking. At its best, extroverted thinking sounds tolerable, but at its worst, it sounds like a very odious sort of "my way or the highway" kind of mentality, which I find to be rather oppressing.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Jung stated that every extroverted function is “shallow”. The same applies to extroverted intuition. Ne the “shallow” version of intuition in some ways. They are open to stuff and this is good, but this openness comes with downsides. They can lack long-term commitment, they can lack a deeper sense of insight and might change the course of their life’s trajectory too quickly without second thoughts, just because doing so “smells like novelty”.

That being said, I enjoy _real_ extroverted intuitive dominants ; They bring freshness to my life, a sense of adventuring and questioning, as well as brainstorming. And emphasis on _real_ Ne doms because some square minded idiots who are everything but Ne leads are claiming to represent the function better than anyone, when they don’t.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Real N dom extraverts, you can't really know what runs in horror before you've got the chance to poison its life lol


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

dulcinea said:


> Just wanted to start a thread on Ne characters, Ne characteristics, just anything extroverted intuitive.


have u seen stargate sg-1? Daniel Jackson is a good Ne dom character at least up to s5


----------



## glittercloud (Jan 19, 2018)

I feel a tantalizing thirst for the unknown, the mysterious, the evocative. When something enchants me, it lures my heart so much that it could become lost in the mists of it forever. I don't appreciate something in actuality as much as the thirst for it. I read a history textbook, and it feels unfulfilling. I want the text to swallow me whole so that I can become immersed in that strange, secret time and feel what it felt like, how humans lived, what time had brought them. If something has an allure, tucked with secrets, it invites my heart irresistibly. I want to understand why. Why does the rainbow glitter inside of me when I lay eyes on it, what enigmas does it hold? Why do crystals look so beautiful? Why did the Native Americans lose their land? I want to explore all the unknown and the arrestingly beautiful. It's so hypnotic. I want to be consumed by all the shades of life and humankind. I want to learn about how the world was, what it could be, understand how and why everything has evolved.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm always casting about me to look for patterns to connect and puzzles to solve.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> have u seen stargate sg-1? Daniel Jackson is a good Ne dom character at least up to s5


I always saw Daniel as NFJ, but you know, I could be wrong about that. He certainly does give people different perspectives.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Temple said:


> I enjoy the perspective being shared around 5:30, it's a very Ne way to express and view curiosity. I'm pretty sure Q is an ENTP.


Q is the quintessential ENTP trickster. I really liked the last episode of TNG and his role in the events.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

glittercloud said:


> I feel a tantalizing thirst for the unknown, the mysterious, the evocative. When something enchants me, it lures my heart so much that it could become lost in the mists of it forever. I don't appreciate something in actuality as much as the thirst for it. I read a history textbook, and it feels unfulfilling. I want the text to swallow me whole so that I can become immersed in that strange, secret time and feel what it felt like, how humans lived, what time had brought them. If something has an allure, tucked with secrets, it invites my heart irresistibly. I want to understand why. Why does the rainbow glitter inside of me when I lay eyes on it, what enigmas does it hold? Why do crystals look so beautiful? Why did the Native Americans lose their land? I want to explore all the unknown and the arrestingly beautiful. It's so hypnotic. I want to be consumed by all the shades of life and humankind. I want to learn about how the world was, what it could be, understand how and why everything has evolved.


I do a lot of this myself. I wonder if some of this is linked to dopamine seeking and relating that to intellectual rather than sensory pursuits.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Real N dom extraverts, you can't really know what runs in horror before you've got the chance to poison its life lol


Interesting. I generally get the impression you have a way of communicating that doesn't betray the whole thought, but is more of an N dimensional shadow of an N+1 dimensional concept.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Aiwass said:


> Jung stated that every extroverted function is “shallow”. The same applies to extroverted intuition. Ne the “shallow” version of intuition in some ways. They are open to stuff and this is good, but this openness comes with downsides. They can lack long-term commitment, they can lack a deeper sense of insight and might change the course of their life’s trajectory too quickly without second thoughts, just because doing so “smells like novelty”.
> 
> That being said, I enjoy _real_ extroverted intuitive dominants ; They bring freshness to my life, a sense of adventuring and questioning, as well as brainstorming. And emphasis on _real_ Ne doms because some square minded idiots who are everything but Ne leads are claiming to represent the function better than anyone, when they don’t.


In short, depth, vs breadth, if I'm not mistaken. I have read the same, myself.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm always casting about me to look for patterns to connect and puzzles to solve.


I do the same. For me, it might be more seeking a deeper meaning even if something doesn't have a deeper meaning. I always like to think I'm like Sherlock, but I'm really just someone with a hyperactive imagination.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

attic said:


> haha, I had just thought about mentioning leaving tabs open as one expression of Ne-ishnes, not being able to close that door quite yet. And one of my tabs I could not close just yet is Quantum mechanics, from the wiki-game, it sits there waiting to perhaps be read, or at least skimmed, within the next few days, but it is possible the updates I have procrastinated will be forced on me and it will close my tabs before read.
> 
> But it is something about things like quantum-stuff that really sets it off, at time almost like a drug or something, headspinning. I think it could be that it is on the edge of the known realm, and it is above my intelligence level, so my mind tries to put in more energy, more spark, trying to understand, but also liking not understanding, as it leaves so many possibilities open when things are unknown.


I leave a lot of tabs open, because one topic will lead to another, and another and another....
I always think "I'll finish this tomorrow," but I never get a chance to finish it, before my computer gets updates, my browser history is erased and the article goes down the memory hole... until I google that topic again, hehe.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

dulcinea said:


> I always saw Daniel as NFJ, but you know, I could be wrong about that. He certainly does give people different perspectives.


is it because of the pyramid thing?
nah he's way too open and adaptive
actually the whole team are Ps, their attitude towards exploration and other civilizations was one of the things that made SG1 so unique as a show, they offered a perspective that is not very typical, since others are usually focused on how we can have a foothold on foreign places. SG Atlantis was a bit more like that.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmmm from the top of my mind 

Ne dom /aux characters 

Nonfiction from history 
Leonardo Da Vinci
Erik Erickson
Walt Disney 
Ralph Waldo Emerson 
Henry David Thoreau 
Charlotte Bronte 
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
Dr Seuss
Anne Frank 
Mark Twain 
Oscar Wilde 
Albert Einstein 
René Descartes
Rosalind Franklin 


Current 

Zooey Deschanel 
Jj Abraham 
Seth Meyers 
Tina Fey 
Rl Stine 
Jesse Eisenberg 
Amanda Palmer 
Amy Tan 
Dustin Hoffman 
Chris Rock 
Tim Burton
Neil Gaiman 
Winona Ryder 




From fiction

Jo March 
Tom Sawyer 
Tyrion Lannister 
Maria Von Trapp
Lorelei Gilmore
The Little Prince 
Larry( Ally Mcbeal) 
Anne Shirley
Kevin McAllister 
Carrie Bradshaw 
The Little Prince 
Dr Spencer Reid 
Tony Starks 
Thirteen ( Dr Who) 
Klaus ( Umbrella Academy) 
Claire ( Elizabeth-town) 


Characteristics ( stereotypically speaking from what I’ve observed ) 

Inquisitive 
Large variety of interests 
Space off into thoughts without noticing 
Enjoy making connections or random connections 
Big picture oriented but tends to miss out on details 
Talks fast ( Ne doms) 
Enjoy visiting something that they have read about or learned about 
Random 
Ask a lot of open ended questions/thought provoking questions 
Enjoys Freedom 
Constantly brainstorming 
Optimistic ( Ne doms ) 
Thinking or discussion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Hmmm from the top of my mind
> 
> Ne dom /aux characters
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your post, but I will have to disagree about Amanda Palmer's case. I think she is too raw and physically intense to be a Ne type. This could be due to her being an Enneagram 8w7, but I legit think she is a Se type. I saw some interviews and considered ESTP or ESFP.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I think I'll add to it, some of my favorite characters that I at least suspect to be Ne dom/Aux...
Professor Farnsworth in Futurama (even has that inferior Si moment of saying "I should do something...but I am already in my pajamas")
I'm thinking Doc Brown, possibly.
The 10th and 11th doctor strike me as ENTP and ENFP respectively.
Willy Wonka
Tony Stark/Ironman
Louise Belcher
Possibly, Rodney McKay from Atlantis. He gives off an ENTP with Asperger's vibe.
Don Quixote de La Mancha (who always champions for me  )


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm also writing the main character of a scifi book I'm writing to be the embodiment of extraverted intuition. I try to not to pay too much attention to his type in order to not limit my characters' personalities to just type descriptions, as everyone acts outside their type, surprisingly often...although he does keep snapping back to being an ENTP whether I like it or not.


I'm also realizing, the reason I find Ne so appealing, even when it's not healthy and balanced, is because the main focus in on external possibilities: what things could be, meaning there's always an openness to realities outside one's own personal experience, and thus as lack of the rigidity of thinking, and judgmental attitudes that tend to irk me.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

dulcinea said:


> judgmental attitudes


I know someone will probably hit me with: "Of course, it's perceiving function and not a judging function" and that's true. However, it is typically less healthy and more extreme introverted sensors (another perceiving function) that struggle with being able to imagine realities outside their personal experience. Not all are judgmental though, but rigid perception, I believe, can feed into less tolerant beliefs.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Nah Rodney is a total J and T dom. His need to win and arrogance about it and how he bosses people are big giveaways. His obsession with Samantha is also quite J like, intrusive. She's INTP btw.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> Nah Rodney is a total J and T dom. His need to win and arrogance about it and how he bosses people are big giveaways. His obsession with Samantha is also quite J like, intrusive. She's INTP btw.


Yeah I can see that. EXXJ tendency, at the very least.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Do Ne Doms see reality as a sort of enhanced reality as portrayed in shows like Dream on and Scrubs?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

dulcinea said:


> Do Ne Doms see reality as a sort of enhanced reality as portrayed in shows like Dream on and Scrubs?


I'm not sure whether it is quite that vivid, however, I have been lucid dreaming since I was a kid. 

Basically, I can sometimes "wake up" inside my own dreams and make changes to them. Not everything works the way I expect it to, and sometimes I find myself in some sort of loop I can't break out of. Sometimes it is like having a remote control and I can rewind, fast forward, or pause. Other times, I can actually just say: "What if I did this, or that?" and my dreamscape complies. Up to a few years ago, I thought everyone could do that with their dreams. I think maybe it is because of some neurological issues I had as a child, and probably my dominant Ne, since dreams are the realm of the subconscious and that's where they say Intuition comes from. 

I remember just before waking up this morning I was thinking: "That's a big meatball" (complete with the Italian accent, so "Thatsa big meata ball!"). I still have no idea WTF THAT was about!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Anything YTP is Ne to the max


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

dulcinea said:


> I leave a lot of tabs open, because one topic will lead to another, and another and another....
> I always think "I'll finish this tomorrow," but I never get a chance to finish it, before my computer gets updates, my browser history is erased and the article goes down the memory hole... until I google that topic again, hehe.


I believe myself to be ENTP but I don't leave so many tabs open. I open a lot of tabs but I limit myself to less than about 10 tabs open at a time and I clean them regularly (right now I have 2 tabs open). I open a few tabs, browse through them, close them, open another a few tabs and so on. If I really want to keep something for later I create a bookmark. Keeping a lot of tabs open slows down the computer and makes it noisy.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Crowbo said:


> Anything YTP is Ne to the max


Neat. So it's not all like being John Cusack in better off dead?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm not sure whether it is quite that vivid, however, I have been lucid dreaming since I was a kid.
> 
> Basically, I can sometimes "wake up" inside my own dreams and make changes to them. Not everything works the way I expect it to, and sometimes I find myself in some sort of loop I can't break out of. Sometimes it is like having a remote control and I can rewind, fast forward, or pause. Other times, I can actually just say: "What if I did this, or that?" and my dreamscape complies. Up to a few years ago, I thought everyone could do that with their dreams. I think maybe it is because of some neurological issues I had as a child, and probably my dominant Ne, since dreams are the realm of the subconscious and that's where they say Intuition comes from.
> 
> I remember just before waking up this morning I was thinking: "That's a big meatball" (complete with the Italian accent, so "Thatsa big meata ball!"). I still have no idea WTF THAT was about!


This is actually pretty neat I wonder if lucid dreams is common among Ne doms


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm not sure whether it is quite that vivid, however, I have been lucid dreaming since I was a kid.
> 
> Basically, I can sometimes "wake up" inside my own dreams and make changes to them. Not everything works the way I expect it to, and sometimes I find myself in some sort of loop I can't break out of. Sometimes it is like having a remote control and I can rewind, fast forward, or pause. Other times, I can actually just say: "What if I did this, or that?" and my dreamscape complies. Up to a few years ago, I thought everyone could do that with their dreams. I think maybe it is because of some neurological issues I had as a child, and probably my dominant Ne, since dreams are the realm of the subconscious and that's where they say Intuition comes from.
> 
> I remember just before waking up this morning I was thinking: "That's a big meatball" (complete with the Italian accent, so "Thatsa big meata ball!"). I still have no idea WTF THAT was about!


This is actually pretty neat I wonder if lucid dreams is common among Ne doms


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

dulcinea said:


> This is actually pretty neat I wonder if lucid dreams is common among Ne doms


I'm getting a sense of deja-vu. 

I'm getting a sense of deja-vu


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

dulcinea said:


> I think I'll add to it, some of my favorite characters that I at least suspect to be Ne dom/Aux...
> Professor Farnsworth in Futurama (even has that inferior Si moment of saying "I should do something...but I am already in my pajamas")
> I'm thinking Doc Brown, possibly.
> The 10th and 11th doctor strike me as ENTP and ENFP respectively.
> ...


I gave this some thought and I don't think Tony Stark, at least in the films extaverts intuition, at least not primarily.
He seems to commit to decision first, be very dogmatic about it, and you never see him exploring alternate possibilities before locking onto one solution. That doesn't sound very Ne-dom like to me.
I mean I introvert intuition, and I'd yell at the TV when he comes up with Ultron or the Sekovia accords "Haven't you explored other options before possibly burning your bridges and locking onto this one???"


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ThisNameWorks said:


> A sudden and seemingly random epiphany regarding some unexplained or unanswered question/riddle/idea triggered by something happening in the now.


That's more a classic example of the Ni-Se axis at work. The man taking a bath and having a sudden Eureka moment that seemingly came out of nowhere, but it didn't come out of nowhere, it had simply been brewing in the man's subconscious for probably a while and upon getting more conscious Se data things just suddenly clicked. (This often happens to me when I'm doing things, it's slower than Ne I think but very pleasurable when it happens).

Ne I think is often more consciously deliberate imagination - brainstorming possibilities and improvisation, seeing how far and wide they can take things conceptually-speaking.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> Ne I think is often more consciously deliberate imagination - brainstorming possibilities and improvisation, seeing how far and wide they can take things conceptually-speaking.


This!


----------



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

Is this a good example of Ne-Fe at use? Lol, someone on a dif forum told me it was.


----------

